# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 6: Dry Spells

## RareCola

*Episode 6: Dry Spells*
With a new way to record and fresh motivation, RareCola and OpheliaBlue are back! In this episode we talk about dry spells, how to come back to lucid dreaming after a break and how to keep having lucid dreams in a hectic life schedule.





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox!
  

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great work with this one, guys!  It's awesome to have you two back at it.   ::content:: 

The saturation advice is right on, from my experience.  Swapping messages with a DV buddy and getting each other pumped up works wonders.  There were often times where I'd be feeling kind of desperate for an LD and I'd listen to one of the old DV podcast episodes during a workout.  This often did the "brain saturation" trick for me.  And I love that Ophelia even gets LDs from _recording_ podcasts.  (With Advanced Task of the Month, no less!)   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Amiana

Thanks for doing this, love it! I've been frustrated with an insomnia spell from stress this week; after listening to this I feel a lot better after not sleeping all night. Now it's time to find some people to draw into lucid dreaming conversations  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

How the heck did I miss this?!?! This was actually going to be my next question for the Q&A! Can't wait to get time to hear it.  ::D:

----------


## Bharmo

Hi guys! I'm so happy the podcast came back!  ::banana:: 
Thank you for your hard work!!!

On the other hand I would like to report that subscription is not working in the "RSSRadio" iOS app (the one I use for all the podcasts I follow, and that works really well) nor in Apple's "Podcasts" iOS app. Obviously I will download them using the dropbox link, but I thought I would let you know, as with those tools we can have them as soon as you publish it right to our phones.

----------


## RareCola

> Hi guys! I'm so happy the podcast came back! 
> Thank you for your hard work!!!
> 
> On the other hand I would like to report that subscription is not working in the "RSSRadio" iOS app (the one I use for all the podcasts I follow, and that works really well) nor in Apple's "Podcasts" iOS app. Obviously I will download them using the dropbox link, but I thought I would let you know, as with those tools we can have them as soon as you publish it right to our phones.



I'm not entirely sure why it wouldn't be working. They've been published normally in iTunes itself? I don't have an iOS device so I can't check for myself unfortunately.

----------


## Xanous

> I'm not entirely sure why it wouldn't be working. They've been published normally in iTunes itself? I don't have an iOS device so I can't check for myself unfortunately.



My Android podcatching apps wont pull it up either and my wife's iphone won't actually download it either.  ::whyme::

----------


## RareCola

> My Android podcatching apps wont pull it up either and my wife's iphone won't actually download it either.



It's possibly because it's hosted through my dropbox. I'm not sure there's much I can do to fix the problem as of right now. When I get some more time I'll look into alternate distribution methods. Sorry that it's not working!

----------


## RareCola

Thanks to a helpful PM from a listener informing me of an error notice in my RSS file which I've now found and fixed, the subscription should be working again. It may take a little while to update though.

----------


## Xanous

> Thanks to a helpful PM from a listener informing me of an error notice in my RSS file which I've now found and fixed, the subscription should be working again. It may take a little while to update though.



It works perfectly now. Thanks! :bravo:

----------

